# Kontakt - no library found... HELP!



## goodgrief! (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi!

Have updated to latest version of Kontakt player, but now when I try to add a new library, I get a message 'no library found'. I've tried this with different libraries, with the same result. Any help solving this annoying issue will be most appreciated. 

Thank you,


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 3, 2016)

goodgrief! said:


> Kontakt player, but now when I try to add a new library, I get a message 'no library found'.


I assume you're trying to add libraries that require a full version of Kontakt. You have 'Kontakt Player' (free) installed, right?

Read the instructions/manuals that came with the libraries.


----------



## Orchestrata (Jan 3, 2016)

If the libraries in question were working before the update, check the NI Kontakt forums to see if others experience this issue with the latest update (mine is fine after updating, for the record).

If you're new to Kontakt, then it's either what sleepy hollow said above, or it's a library that doesn't import as a library, where you need to drag in the .nki files from the Files tab (like 8Dio's libraries).


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 3, 2016)

What are the libraries? Only NI encoded libraries will load in the Kontakt Player. Here's a video we made that explains the difference between regular Kontakt libraries and native Instruments encoded Kontakt Player libraries:


----------



## tack (Jan 3, 2016)

I consistently run into this problem with legit player libraries. The root cause is unclear, but it's some kind of fucked up Windows permissions issue. I can only add the libraries when I explicitly run Kontakt as an administrator. And even then, adding the library does not persist between restarts. I have to manually create the xml file in %ProgramFiles%\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center by peeling the XML data out of the .ncint file. It is seriously, bizarrely messed up.

So if you're sure you're dealing with a player library and you're running Windows, try starting by explicitly running Kontakt as admin and add the library that way.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2016)

Tack brings up a good point. We get reported issues from customers with encoded libraries with the issues tack describes. The two things that usually work are:
1. Manually copying a new xml file. Probably easier to just ask the developer for it, rather than peeling it out of the nicnt file.

2. Go to the "Database" tab in Kontakt, click "Database Options," then click "Update." I don't know why, but that seems to work most of the time. I've even given that solution to other developers and they've reported good results as well. This might be a bug fix that no longer applies in Kontakt 5.5, though, because we haven't seen it in a while. Easy enough to try, though.


----------



## goodgrief! (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. I reinstalled Kontakt [player] in another drive, and voila - everything back to normal. Don't know what the problem was, have'nt the faintest idea why it went away...

Thank you all the same - good to know that the're people out there willing to help...


----------



## Voider (Oct 1, 2016)

tack said:


> So if you're sure you're dealing with a player library and you're running Windows, try starting by explicitly running Kontakt as admin and add the library that way.



That helped, but running my daw in admin mode was enough - no need to load the standalone kontakt version.


----------



## tack (Oct 1, 2016)

Voider said:


> That helped, but running my daw in admin mode was enough - no need to load the standalone kontakt version.


Although it's just good practice to run as few things as possible with elevated privileges.


----------

